
China’s Netflix has facial recognition for animated characters - Sumitmic
https://www.scmp.com/abacus/tech/article/3092680/iqiyi-chinas-netflix-has-facial-recognition-animated-characters
======
abdusco
I thought this was another attempt to censor Winnie the Pooh. Apparently
Chinese government banned the show after people started to liken Xi to Pooh.

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/aug/07/china-bans-
win...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/aug/07/china-bans-winnie-the-
pooh-film-to-stop-comparisons-to-president-xi)

